# Wie mach ich aus einer Integer Variable eine String Variable?



## Terrance & Philipp (15. September 2001)

Hi!

Wie im Titel schon erwähnt will ich aus einer Variable mit dem Inhalt  12345 (Integer) eine Variable mit dem selben Inhalt aber im Stringformat machen!
Wie mach ich das?
Ich kenn zwar den Befehl settype() aber da gibts bei mir irgend n parse error!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (16. September 2001)

Funktioniert nicht!
Schau mal hier das Script:


```
<?
$counterfile="counter.txt";
$anzahl = 5;
$error_img = "0.png";

function error_image() {
  global $error_img;
  $size = GetImageSize($error_img);
  $src_img = ImageCreateFromPNG($error_img);
  $c_img = ImageCreate($size[0], $size[1]);
  ImageCopy($c_img,$src_img, 0, 0, 0, 0, $size[0], $size[1]);
  imagedestroy($src_img);
  Header("Content-type: image/png");
  ImagePNG($c_img);
  imagedestroy($c_img);
  exit;
}


If ($datei=fopen($counterfile,"r")) {

If ($count = fgets($datei,10)) {

fclose($datei);
$count = $count + 1
$count = strval ($count)


$datei=fopen($counterfile,"w");
fputs($datei,$count);
fclose($datei);


$size = GetImageSize($error_img);

$count = str_pad($count, $anzahl, "0", STR_PAD_LEFT);

$c_im = ImageCreate(($anzahl*$size[0]), $size[1]);


for($i=0;$i<$anzahl;$i++) {
  $src_im = ImageCreateFromPNG("$count[$i].png");
  ImageCopy($c_im, $src_im, ($size[0]*$i), 0, 0, 0, $size[0], $size[1]);
  imagedestroy($src_im);
}


Header("Content-type: image/png");
ImagePNG($c_im);
imagedestroy($c_im); 
} else {
	error_image();
}

} else {
	error_image();
}
?>
```

Das bringt den Error:

Parse error: parse error in E:\Web\counter\counter.php on line 26
PHP Parse error: parse error in E:\Web\counter\counter.php on line 26

Und das is dann diese Zeile:
$count = strval ($count)


Ich weiss nicht wieso das dat nich funktioniert? Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (16. September 2001)

Mensch bin ich blöd!
Da hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können! War halt n bisschen im Stress!
Danke vielmal! Jetzt funktionierts!
Da kann ich nur zu mir sagen ts ts ts!


----------



## Bluebird (16. September 2001)

Strichpunkt: manche nennens auch semikolon.


----------

